# Official Seamaster Railmaster Owner's Club



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

There is an Omega Seamaster Owner's Club and Railmasters are Seamasters, but so are multiple other Seamaster models (300's, Chronos, Aqua Terra's, Planet Ocean's, Bullhead's, Ploprof's) which dilute it too much. I think Railmaster's deserve their own Official Owner's Club, so here it goes!

All Railmaster versions are welcome: vintage, manuals, autos, jumbos, chronos, coaxials, master coaxials, LE / anniversary, etc. so all climb aboard! 

Here's my current Railmaster: A 39 MM caliber 2403 model 2503.52.00

First on steel bracelet:










Here on Omega OEM alligator band with deployant:










and finally on black cordura snoopy band with deployant:










Show us the one (s) you own, had or wish to own !!!!!!


----------



## DIV (Oct 10, 2013)

Great idea!....


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*

Non-LE has been my main wristwatch for just over a year, but it feels much longer. Just finished a 50 mile backpacking trek through mountains with my Railmaster, so another memory stored!

Love the quality and feel of the steel bracelet, but I really love the way straps make the lug shapes more sharp and pronounced. I thought the brushed dial would steal the show, but the machining quality of the case with its razor sharp lines actually became my favorite part of the watch.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*









Just picked one up and love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*



My love of the Railmaster started quite a few years ago. While looking for a smaller, simple watch with no date, I found myself at an Omega AD near home. In the display case was a gorgeous 36mm Omega Railmaster 2504.52, with steel bracelet. A put down a deposit, and picked it up a few weeks later. I loved it, and even more when I found a brown alligator leather strap to fit on it. A couple of years later, I was lusting after something else, so I sold it. Years later, it is almost unobtainable. A year or so later, I searched for one and all I could find were the larger 39mm and 41mm models. So I basically gave up.

Meanwhile, I had in the back of my mind that I would love to find a vintage piece like the 1957 vintage classic. I literally hounded the poor folks at the Omega Boutique, asking if they thought Omega would ever release another Railmaster. Even if it did not exactly resemble my 2504.52 or the 1957 model. I could not afford a real vintage piece, so I kind of put the Railmaster out of my mind. Until 2017. When Omega announced the 2017 Trilogy models, I thought I was dreaming. What brand would ever issue a model that is exactly how you envisioned it in your hopes and dreams?!

Needless to say, the 60th Anniversary Trilogy Railmaster is my favorite watch. I do have a really nice watch collection, but if I had to give up all but one, the Railmaster would be the one to stay. I do have to say that when it first appeared I was in a bad way financially and, as it is a limited edition, I was not sure if I could raise the funds in time to get one. However, in 2017, the new model was also released, the 40mm coaxial. I loved it as well. So much, that I decided I would not be disappointed if the Trilogy model sold out and I got the new model. As it happened, I did get the Trilogy, but like the new model so much that I might possibly end up with both at some point.

Anyway, sorry to ramble. Here are a few pics of my Railmaster:

On OEM Omega leather strap:



On stainless steel bracelet:



This watch is a true work of art, as are all three Trilogy models. I really believe that the Railmaster is the most versatile. But that's just me. And for me there will never be another watch quite like the Omega Railmaster, regardless of model. Thanks to *fskywalker* for starting this thread. A great idea, and so well deserved!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## NotAMomentToLose (Oct 7, 2016)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*









My Railmaster is my GADA watch -- always up for anything. Here it is on a hike today through a rainforest in the Pacific NW.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Official Seamaster Railmaster Owners Club*

Here's my contribution.










Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIV (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*



carlhaluss said:


> My love of the Railmaster started quite a few years ago. While looking for a smaller, simple watch with no date, I found myself at an Omega AD near home. In the display case was a gorgeous 36mm Omega Railmaster 2504.52, with steel bracelet. A put down a deposit, and picked it up a few weeks later. I loved it, and even more when I found a brown alligator leather strap to fit on it. A couple of years later, I was lusting after something else, so I sold it. Years later, it is almost unobtainable. A year or so later, I searched for one and all I could find were the larger 39mm and 41mm models. So I basically gave up.
> 
> Meanwhile, I had in the back of my mind that I would love to find a vintage piece like the 1957 vintage classic. I literally hounded the poor folks at the Omega Boutique, asking if they thought Omega would ever release another Railmaster. Even if it did not exactly resemble my 2504.52 or the 1957 model. I could not afford a real vintage piece, so I kind of put the Railmaster out of my mind. Until 2017. When Omega announced the 2017 Trilogy models, I thought I was dreaming. What brand would ever issue a model that is exactly how you envisioned it in your hopes and dreams?!
> 
> ...


Wow, Carl!....almost my same story!....could've been written by me!


----------



## DIV (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Official Seamaster Railmaster Owners Club*

And another one









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm wearing my 39 mm Railmaster as I write this, been on my wrist for more than a week now. 
The photo below is older, though


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> I'm wearing my 39 mm Railmaster as I write this, been on my wrist for more than a week now.
> The photo below is older, though
> 
> View attachment 14184265


Love that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Another happy owner of model 2503 since 2005.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Night night










Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Here is my Railmaster I acquired just last week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

I was actually searching for an hour for an answer. Maybe someone here can help. 

I resized the bracelet myself and ended up marring some of the screws. 

Anyone know the part number for the screws?

There is no official boutiques in SF for me to go to except for the one at the international terminal at SFO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ericgwoo said:


> I was actually searching for an hour for an answer. Maybe someone here can help.
> 
> I resized the bracelet myself and ended up marring some of the screws.
> 
> ...


Hi first congrats on the RM. I think the screws of all modern Omega 19 and 20mm bracelet links are the same. Would think you can call the airport Boutique and they would send them to you over mail for free, give it a try!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

fskywalker said:


> Hi first congrats on the RM. I think the screws of all modern Omega 19 and 20mm bracelet links are the same. Would think you can call the airport Boutique and they would send them to you over mail for free, give it a try!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Just called and it went straight to voicemail. Lol

OCD is killing me. But I can still wear the RM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ericgwoo said:


> Thanks. Just called and it went straight to voicemail. Lol
> 
> OCD is killing me. But I can still wear the RM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess you don't have any spare links?


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

fskywalker said:


> I guess you don't have any spare links?


I do. I had to rearrange some links. Had to add and subtract some, through trial and error, to get the proper fit. So I'm already using the least messed up screws.

I did it to myself and take full responsibility. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erauqs (Jun 2, 2019)

Love the simplicity of the Railmaster!


----------



## Erauqs (Jun 2, 2019)

The Railmaster is one of my favorite Omegas!


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

ericgwoo said:


> I was actually searching for an hour for an answer. Maybe someone here can help.
> 
> I resized the bracelet myself and ended up marring some of the screws.
> 
> ...


Eric
Call Topper Jewelers in Burlingame. They can help with Omega parts. Ask for Rob.


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Photos for the new page


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a shot of my now flipped 36mm Railmaster.


----------



## NotAMomentToLose (Oct 7, 2016)

My Railmaster, traveling in So. Cal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

ericgwoo said:


> I was actually searching for an hour for an answer. Maybe someone here can help.
> 
> I resized the bracelet myself and ended up marring some of the screws.
> 
> ...


If you can remember to PM me in the morning I will send you the part number. It's on my desk at the office. I stripped a couple of screws- I was highly anxious to get it on my wrist - and ordered some new ones as it was also bothering me. Also got a decent screwdriver.

Anyhow, on to the Railmaster. To me it has been the the every day wearer I was looking for. I work in engineering and always had a live for the railway- my mother and grandfather both having worked in the industry.

I tried the Explorer 1 - but that wasn't for me- too classic, maybe lost on my generational experience. Tried the milgauss; and whilst unique it was too bulky, dressy, and that case design, dated.

Along cane the Railmaster- a history steeped in the rail industry, a classic three hander from a brand I have know since I can remember. Oh, and it's also anti-magnetic with one of the best value movements around- to appease my inner science geek.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

VanAdian said:


> If you can remember to PM me in the morning I will send you the part number. It's on my desk at the office. I stripped a couple of screws- I was highly anxious to get it on my wrist - and ordered some new ones as it was also bothering me. Also got a decent screwdriver.
> 
> Anyhow, on to the Railmaster. To me it has been the the every day wearer I was looking for. I work in engineering and always had a live for the railway- my mother and grandfather both having worked in the industry.
> 
> ...


Nice review and pictures. What model strap is that in the first photo? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

Cheers.
It’s a denim strap with patina stitching I got Aaron to make custom- aaronbespoke.com


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

VanAdian said:


> If you can remember to PM me in the morning I will send you the part number. It's on my desk at the office. I stripped a couple of screws- I was highly anxious to get it on my wrist - and ordered some new ones as it was also bothering me. Also got a decent screwdriver.
> 
> Anyhow, on to the Railmaster. To me it has been the the every day wearer I was looking for. I work in engineering and always had a live for the railway- my mother and grandfather both having worked in the industry.
> 
> ...





VanAdian said:


> Cheers.
> It's a denim strap with patina stitching I got Aaron to make custom- aaronbespoke.com


Beautiful band! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

deleted


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

ericgwoo said:


> I was actually searching for an hour for an answer. Maybe someone here can help.
> 
> I resized the bracelet myself and ended up marring some of the screws.
> 
> ...


Omega part #: 0021STZ006932 - I got 7 for I think it was $40.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

The silver dial "new" Railmaster. Clearly not everyone loves it. Most importantly, I do...


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> The silver dial "new" Railmaster. Clearly not everyone loves it. Most importantly, I do...
> 
> View attachment 14212515


And that is what it's all about 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

Beautiful! I would own the silver and blue dial non-LE Railmasters too if I had the money -- I honestly wouldn't think it redundant.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Here's a few phone snaps of my second Railmaster, which I received in late January.

I previously had the 41mm version extremely briefly, but immediately on arrival I realised it really was _*way*_ too big for me (totally dwarfed my 42mm 2500PO & 14060M Sub etc.)

...but everything was promptly resolved with help from Nicole Tam at Chrono24 in Hong Kong, and espescially Jerome at WatchVaultNYC in San Diego, who most kindly exchanged it for the 39mm version for me without any penalty.

Highly reccomended.

I took it for a full Omega service, new bezel etc a few weeks later.

Without any further ado...

































'


----------



## Paulsky (May 20, 2016)

A fantastic watch


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

fiskadoro said:


> The silver dial "new" Railmaster. Clearly not everyone loves it. Most importantly, I do...
> 
> View attachment 14212515


Amazing picture of a stunning watch.

I've tried this one on about three or four times now, I think. I don't need it, and have been able to rationalize myself out of buying it, but it keeps popping into my head, and I keep taking another look.

I get why the darker dial is the more popular choice, but I think I might also prefer the silver one.

Quite possibly my next watch. Self control has its limits, after all.


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

My 39mm Railmaster.

View attachment DSC01840.jpg


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

EightEyes said:


> Amazing picture of a stunning watch.
> 
> I've tried this one on about three or four times now, I think. I don't need it, and have been able to rationalize myself out of buying it, but it keeps popping into my head, and I keep taking another look.
> 
> ...


The silver just feels a bit different and more unusual to the other new Railmasters. It's definitely a somewhat understated watch, especially on the bracelet. I put it on a simple dark brown strap recently and it added a little more contrast while also helping to accentuate the twisted lugs.


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

Work of art indeed.


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

The Skyfall 38.5 and the 60th.


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Railmaster Owners Club*



carlhaluss said:


> Needless to say, the 60th Anniversary Trilogy Railmaster is my favorite watch. I do have a really nice watch collection, but if I had to give up all but one, the Railmaster would be the one to stay. I do have to say that when it first appeared I was in a bad way financially and, as it is a limited edition, I was not sure if I could raise the funds in time to get one. However, in 2017, the new model was also released, the 40mm coaxial. I loved it as well. So much, that I decided I would not be disappointed if the Trilogy model sold out and I got the new model. As it happened, I did get the Trilogy, but like the new model so much that I might possibly end up with both at some point.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to ramble. Here are a few pics of my Railmaster:
> 
> ...


I've owned this watch since release and I must say, the LE never gets old. I now fully understand why the critics adore the vintage original so much. The design is timeless. And paired with a robust movement and amazing bracelet, the 60th edition is the one watch I will never get tired of. Cheers to all who treasure the LE as much as we do!


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

Love mine, it's exceptionally versatile.














Congrats to everyone on their impeccable taste


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

So happy to see some other silver dials on here!

As mentioned in my previous post, here it is on a brown strap instead. And, as @illumidata outlined above, it's really quite versatile.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

On the just delivered Hirsch Paul









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

The 39 mm Railmaster (2503.52) has been replaced by the 36 mm version (2504.52) 

Here on OEM barenia leather band from First Omega in Space (FOIS) speedmaster , reference 98000409:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I’m looking at picking up the 39mm 2503. My wrist is a flat 6.9 - 7.0. Anyone here have a similar sized wrist with that watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm looking at picking up the 39mm 2503. My wrist is a flat 6.9 - 7.0. Anyone here have a similar sized wrist with that watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Wacker,

Love my 39mm 2503.

I think one should fit your flat 6.9 - 7.0 wrist OK. 
I had the 41mm version very briefly, & that WAS too big for my liking.

Here's a few phone snaps of my Railmaster 2503.52 on bracelet, leather & mesh.

My 7.2 wrist has a flat top, but has a pretty deep profile & sides, which make up a lot of the size.
So the width across the top of my wrist should be similar to yours?

Anyway, hope these pics give you a rough idea. 
As usual, bear in mind that watches appear smaller on the wrist from further away, & larger close up.

On the OEM bracelet it comes with :

























On leather :

































On OEM Mesh :
(Just to give you an idea - this looks bunched & awkward on spring bar as it's the wrong size mesh, it's for 24mm lugs. A correct 20mm one - as on the 2500 PO in 2nd pic, both watches have 20mm lug width - arriving courtesy of a fellow member later this week, will post proper pics then).

































Aside : 
Coming from UK originally, leather & bracelets are too hot & uncomfortable for me during summer here in Hong Kong (or in Kyoto, where go with other half for our holidays), so will keep on the mesh (or NATO etc if swimming) until late autumn.

Good luck!
'


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks all!

The one I had my eye on was sold, so the hunt continues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

36 mm Railmaster on OEM Omega black leather / rubber band from the 39.5 mm Planet Ocean, reference RUZ005421 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hirsch performance and Greek summer weather check









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> The one I had my eye on was sold, so the hunt continues!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is one 39 mm 2503.52 for sale currently at the forums

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## leadingTone1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just got this 20 mins ago. 
Oh my goodness is it beautiful
View attachment DSCF5184.jpg

View attachment DSCF5186.jpg


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

leadingTone1 said:


> Just got this 20 mins ago.
> Oh my goodness is it beautiful
> View attachment 14297027
> 
> View attachment 14297029


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

fiskadoro said:


> So happy to see some other silver dials on here!
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, here it is on a brown strap instead. And, as @illumidata outlined above, it's really quite versatile.
> 
> View attachment 14257787





colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 14255249
> 
> 
> View attachment 14255231
> ...





illumidata said:


> Love mine, it's exceptionally versatile.
> View attachment 14255387
> 
> View attachment 14255391
> ...





leadingTone1 said:


> Just got this 20 mins ago.
> Oh my goodness is it beautiful
> View attachment 14297027
> 
> View attachment 14297029


Nice 40 mm RM's; congrats to all new owners!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally got one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

dleesys said:


> Non-LE has been my main wristwatch for just over a year, but it feels much longer. Just finished a 50 mile backpacking trek through mountains with my Railmaster, so another memory stored!
> 
> Love the quality and feel of the steel bracelet, but I really love the way straps make the lug shapes more sharp and pronounced. I thought the brushed dial would steal the show, but the machining quality of the case with its razor sharp lines actually became my favorite part of the watch.
> 
> ...





fskywalker said:


> Nice 40 mm RM's; congrats to all new owners!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Missed one!


watch addict in recovery


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

lastshotkid said:


> Finally got one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got the best! Hope you enjoy it for many years to come. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

solesman said:


> Here is a shot of my now flipped 36mm Railmaster.
> 
> View attachment 14203003


That 36mm was the best of that generation Railmaster IMO! It was also my first. And, for quite a while, I did regret selling it. Now I believe it is virtually impossible to find. Fortunately, the 60th Anniversary Trilogy came along and, for the first time, I no longer regret selling the 36mm.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

36 mm RM 2504.52 : a true beauty in all bracelet / leather band configurations have tried so far! 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

fskywalker said:


> 36 mm RM 2504.52 : a true beauty in all bracelet / leather band configurations have tried so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U found it... such a rarity. Beautiful indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

hchj said:


> U found it... such a rarity. Beautiful indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, ended up finding a few, most of them in Europe and Asia. Finally bought mine from an US seller have dealt with before (Kringkily)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

This just came in from Japan:

RM 2503.52










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This just came in from Japan:
> 
> RM 2503.52
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks good.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Currently at Nesbit's for a full spa treatment:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This just came in from Japan:
> 
> RM 2503.52
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks all! Happy to finally be here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

fskywalker said:


> 36 mm RM 2504.52 : a true beauty in all bracelet / leather band configurations have tried so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 36mm 2504.52 is the best! My first Railmaster. Seeing these pics, reminds me how much I miss mine, when I thought I did not! When I got the Trilogy Railmaster, I thought my missing the 2504.52 was over, but I guess not. Yes, it does look good on almost any strap or bracelet.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

On a canvas I finished last night









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

The RM honeymoon continues:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been on the fence with this guy for a long time. I've talked myself out of it many times then got curious.

I picked up a trilogy piece which I thought was neat. Then I looked at the remake.

It's been a while since I've been enamored with a watch. I've scuffed you many polished watches working and have cried myself but this is so robust and a joy to wear.

I don't have too many words like others with reviews. Take this as a strong vote for a solid everyday. I hope that others can learn to appreciate and enjoy as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry not sure why that random photo posted









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Trying this one out on leather now. I think I like the bracelet more, but I'm ok with this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Most people like to match their watch with their clothes, I like to compliment my watch with my wheels. My Railmaster's black dial juxtaposed with my white FJ62 are cohered by their vintage attributes.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

39mm on nato.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
2503.52 on OEM Mesh...









- & OEM bracelet :








'


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Trying it out on a reddish brown leather today. I think I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

What do you guys think of this strap combo?










It's a Barton sailcloth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> What do you guys think of this strap combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> What do you guys think of this strap combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.

René


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> What do you guys think of this strap combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap is perfect for your RM!! So so good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi all









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

New shoes for the Railmaster:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

And here it is on the wrist. This watch is so versatile!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

I got my 36mm Raily back in 2012 and it will be a keeper. The simplicity of the dial layout, and its clarity, the more-than-needed 150m water-resistance, the great size for my school-girly 6.5 inch wrist

Link to the review that I wrote on this watch;

https://teeritz.blogspot.com/2013/05/omega-railmaster-co-axial-automatic.html

Pics;

















The Fratello Watches website did a recent write-up on the Co-Axial 39mm Railmaster and there were a few comments saying that this watch was boring. I don't get that at all. 
Besides, it's not up to the watch to be interesting or exciting. That's up to the person wearing the watch.

















It's a classic watch, one which is a nice, modern interpretation of the original model from 1957. Works very nicely on its original bracelet, although I wish it had a standard clasp like the Speedmaster and Seamaster range, but it does look pretty schmick on almost any other kind of strap you put on it. Here it is on a no-name $20.oo (AUD!) leather strap;









Yep. I can't fault this watch much. A different clasp would make it perfect, but it's pretty damn close as-is.

















Classic, classic watch.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

teeritz said:


> I got my 36mm Raily back in 2012 and it will be a keeper. The simplicity of the dial layout, and its clarity, the more-than-needed 150m water-resistance, the great size for my school-girly 6.5 inch wrist
> 
> Link to the review that I wrote on this watch;
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread Tino, was hoping you would join it at some time as think you're the godfather of the club! :-!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

teeritz said:


> I got my 36mm Raily back in 2012 and it will be a keeper. The simplicity of the dial layout, and its clarity, the more-than-needed 150m water-resistance, the great size for my school-girly 6.5 inch wrist
> 
> Link to the review that I wrote on this watch;
> 
> ...


Great post, Tino. And fantastic pictures, as always.

I especially like the picture that tells the story of how Teeritz came about his Railmaster. I know I've looked at a watch many times in the past and come away not knowing the time.

I've always been a big fan of the original 1957 Railmaster ref. CK2914. After seeing pictures of the first 36mm, calibre 2500 interpretations of the watch (ref. 2504.52) I wanted one desperately. I thought it was an honourable nod to the original.

Then OMEGA released the 60th Anniversary Railmaster, and I think they've done a splendid job. A more modern size at 38mm, but still small enough to maintain the charm of the original 36mm. Also, the bracelet. I don't think I really have to say anything about the bracelet. Okay, I'll say this...stunning!!

I had an opportunity to see one at my AD and try it one. What a beauty!! I hope one day I'll be able to get my hands on one.









Thanks for sharing your thoughts and pictures, Tino.

René


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Khaki green canvas.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

I'm thinking of getting a bund strap for my Railmaster...anyone do that and care to post a pic?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

rokman said:


> Khaki green canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Is that the 39 mm version? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great! Is that the 39 mm version? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it's the 39 on my 16.5 wrist.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc (Mar 16, 2018)

Picked up this Railmaster XXL 2806.52.37 last week and brought it to Omega Service Center for a complete service. Hopefully, I will have it back before the end of the year.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

LDoc said:


> Picked up this Railmaster XXL 2806.52.37 last week and brought it to Omega Service Center for a complete service. Hopefully, I will have it back before the end of the year.
> 
> View attachment 14643087
> 
> ...


That's a big poppy, but looks good on you! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'

Forgot to put camera in my jeans ' :roll: 
- so a quick phone snap while buying beans...









'


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

nice strap, what is it, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

rokman said:


> nice strap, what is it, if you don't mind sharing?


Hi Rockman, it's an old 20mm Hamilton strap. I posted the details & some pics a little while ago :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aqua-terra-railmaster-photo-thread-535524-
post48299803.html#post48299803

Here's a couple more snaps of it :

























'


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

cybercat said:


> Hi Rockman, it's an old 20mm Hamilton strap. I posted the details & some pics a little while ago :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aqua-terra-railmaster-photo-thread-535524-
> post48299803.html#post48299803
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Loving the RM lume!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Matte dials on 2500 series RM are beautiful 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'















'


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

New shoes.....thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> New shoes.....thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice! Which brand is it?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> That looks really nice! Which brand is it?


It's from Martu Leather. Got it during their Black Friday sale.

It's grey waxed denim. I thought it would be a little lighter in color but still like it.

It seems well made and is pretty thick at 3.5mm. It's almost too thick for the Railmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Love the light reflection on the dial.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Back on the metal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Back on the OEM FOIS barenia band 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KTKCine (Jan 2, 2020)

Picked up a new to me Railmaster this week. I love it!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'







'


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Oops! First ever double post... :roll:

May as well change to a (slightly) different picture :








'


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Practicing the pocket shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Always liked the RM. I wish i would have bought it instead of the SM300 which is gone now but i see myself adding a trilogy version in the future.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

bam!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Little watch. Big Plans.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Eingram141 said:


> Little watch. Big Plans.


Is that a C&B Chevron? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'







'


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

My hour hand is missing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My hour hand is missing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that? It's gorgeous

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rokman said:


> What strap is that? It's gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's a BandR Bands suede in dark brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Another closeup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Another strap option:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Another strap option:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Who makes those straps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Railmaster Sunday


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

solesman said:


> Nice! Who makes those straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Cordura from my Weiss watch. They sell them for about $80 separately and are great quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

*Re: Official Seamaster Railmaster Owners Club*


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Railmaster Sunday;

















René


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

The 1, 2 punch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

The 36 mm has arrived. I think the dial is better balanced with this size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> The 36 mm has arrived. I think the dial is better balanced with this size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Welcome to the 36 mm RM club! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Love this dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'















'


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 14892555
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 14916059
> 
> 
> View attachment 14916063
> ...


Trying on some German's?

All this Railmasters making me want so bad


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

issey.miyake said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14916059
> ...


I've fallen in love with this one;









Such a beauty, and the craftsmanship is out if this world.

The Railmaster is a very underrated and under appreciated watch. I absolutely love mine. I say go for it.

René


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Titan II said:


> I've fallen in love with this one;
> 
> View attachment 14923947
> 
> ...


GO make beautiful watches - that one you've fallen for is a beauty. I think any dial colour is sublime.

I went with this one instead










Changed to a suede strap


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a great shot! I've been really wanting to add one of these and found some decent examples on elady but the exchange rate is so bad for AUD it is costing me much more than I'm willing to part with!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 15103215
> 
> 
> View attachment 15103219


Your Railmaster looks great on that strap. As does that Ball. Nice collection!

Rene


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Fieldmaster









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Haven't had this one on leather in a while. It wears much smaller than when it's on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texex (Mar 14, 2018)

My only problem with my Railmaster is that my Rolex, Panarai, Tudors and Seamaster 300 are getting lonely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximoMark (Feb 2, 2018)

Just arrived - love it.









Sent from my RMX1993 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi which bracelet is that?

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

rokman said:


> Hi which bracelet is that?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Planet Ocean 39.5 MM bracelet. Fits without any modifications and allows to have the micro adjustment clasp! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## fufluns (Mar 7, 2013)

​


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

fufluns said:


> View attachment 15177611​


Ok, so now I'm missing my Railmaster FFS!!! :-d

Superb photo OP ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'








Nightwork

Pls. forgive shoddy old iPhone snap - new home still a mess & haven't unpacked camera (or most other watches) yet.... ' :roll:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Bam!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## fufluns (Mar 7, 2013)

At dawn, as every other Saturday, waiting to be wristed for the weekend...






​


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Getting ready to enjoy a fine cigar. Hopefully it doesn't give me the urge to scratch the furniture.

















René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

I've never seen another one in the wild. I like that.


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi, is that a 39mm or 36mm railmaster?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

bts01 said:


> Hi, is that a 39mm or 36mm railmaster?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


36 mm Railmaster 2504.52.00 on 39.5 mm Planet Ocean bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello again.


----------



## IBJanky (Feb 22, 2010)

fiskadoro said:


> Hello again.
> 
> View attachment 15238311


Wow, that's a really cool looking watch. It has a nice vintage feel to it.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

fiskadoro said:


> Hello again.
> 
> View attachment 15238311


Fantastic photo. How are you enjoying the watch?

I keep telling myself I don't need this one, but keep getting drawn back into the idea every time I see a photo like this! The steel dial is really something special.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

EightEyes said:


> Fantastic photo. How are you enjoying the watch?
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need this one, but keep getting drawn back into the idea every time I see a photo like this! The steel dial is really something special.


Thanks for the kind words. Still enjoying this one a lot. The silver dial really sparkles in the light, but can also look greyer sometimes in more subdued lighting, and the texture/brushing is lovely. For me, the 'fauxtina' (which I know not everyone loves) works well on the lighter dial and looks less glaring than on the charcoal or blue.

My only occasional gripe is a little lack of legibility now and again. Timekeeping of course is excellent. Bracelet is all brushed like the case so it's all rather subdued and not-flashy, thus making the dial the star.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

What lurks beneath ...


----------



## JRKane (Jul 14, 2020)

My Railmaster is a strap monster. I love it and have been wearing it on quite a few NATOs.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

It's been a while...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Really warming to the 'black' dial Railmaster - in fairness calling it black does it a disservice as it's colour ways go from black, through to a steel grey to almost bronze in some lights!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## JRKane (Jul 14, 2020)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15408762


Hey, I've got a little green mat just like that for changing straps and screwing around with my watches as well. Great minds think alike!


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Incoming 2502.52.00, can’t wait to get it on my wrist.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

munichblue said:


> Incoming 2502.52.00, can't wait to get it on my wrist.


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

And here it is....


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

Titan II said:


> Your Railmaster looks great on that strap. As does that Ball. Nice collection!
> 
> Rene


TY, Rene. All credit is due to ColaReb.....they do a fantastic job. I actually prefer the Railmaster on a strap as opposed to the bracelet as I think it accentuates the twisted lugs. Both the Railmaster and Ball have proven to be some of the better decisions I have made for the collection.....they certainly get their fair share of wear. Enjoy your time!


----------



## rafaquarius21 (Jan 20, 2018)

I have a 39mm Railmaster and looking for the strap that's pictured. It doesn't have to be OEM (I don't want to pay Omega boutique prices). Any information on strap makers or where I get one?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

rafaquarius21 said:


> I have a 39mm Railmaster and looking for the OEM strap that's pictured. Any information on where I get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contact your local OMEGA Boutique or Authorized Dealer and I'm sure they'll be happy to order one for you. Best of luck!!

Rene


----------



## semmern (Sep 2, 2009)

rafaquarius21 said:


> I have a 39mm Railmaster and looking for the strap that's pictured. It doesn't have to be OEM (I don't want to pay Omega boutique prices). Any information on strap makers or where I get one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one from www.luxurywatchstraps.co.uk
It's the one that is pictured on a PO on the site.

It is pretty much a dead ringer for the OEM strap. Very good quality leather! It comes with a butterfly deployant that is a little flimsy, but that can be swapped. There are several Omega-style deployants on eBay.

Here's mine:


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Very nice indeed, Semmern. Looks perfect!

A local *Ω* OB put one together for my Railmaster 2503.52.00 in October last year using the 20mm - 18mm version of the AT Barenia aka "Vintage Calf Brown" strap 032CUZ000219 (which photographs as a bit more dark-reddish than it actually is) and the 94521833 deployant :


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15589512
> 
> 
> René


This is indeed a very nice strap, René. What do you think about mine?


----------



## rafaquarius21 (Jan 20, 2018)

All outstanding suggestions...thanks fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

munichblue said:


> This is indeed a very nice strap, René. What do you think about mine?
> 
> View attachment 15589538


That's a beauty as well, Mike.

I was looking at a strap that was very similar to that one before a friend and WUS member offered to sell me this strap after he parted ways with his 60th Railmaster. Come to think of it, it might have been that exact strap. Where is that one from?

This is another one I was looking at from Colareb;










René


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Titan II said:


> That's a beauty as well, Mike.
> 
> I was looking at a strap that was very similar to that one before a friend and WUS member offered to sell me this strap after he parted ways with his 60th Railmaster. Come to think of it, it might have been that exact strap. Where is that one from?
> 
> ...


It's from a guy in Romania who runs this shop: Bespoke Watch Straps & Other Leather Goods | Genteel Handmade

Very nice guy and a gifted craftsman.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

munichblue said:


> It's from a guy in Romania who runs this shop: Bespoke Watch Straps & Other Leather Goods | Genteel Handmade
> 
> Very nice guy and a gifted craftsman.


Yes, that's the same strap I was contemplating.

René


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm not a Railmaster Club member, but I may want to fill in a membership form soon. 

I went to an Omega boutique to try out the different sizes of AT and then came upon the denim colored Railmaster and then finally the silver dialed Railmaster.

My initial visual reactions:

I find myself liking the no date styling of the Railmaster over the AT.
I liked both the denim and silver, but I'm leaning towards silver.

Questions for those in the know:
1) Do they still sell the 38mm (1957 Trilogy)? The boutique didn't seem to have that version in stock.
2) Any feedback on the Railmaster watch from owners? Can she GADA with the best of them? Any skeletons in her closet? She's good looking but is she also a keeper?


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> I'm not a Railmaster Club member, but I may want to fill in a membership form soon.
> 
> I went to an Omega boutique to try out the different sizes of AT and then came upon the denim colored Railmaster and then finally the silver dialed Railmaster.
> 
> ...


First, let me begin by saying you have fine taste, sir! We'd be honoured to welcome you into The Club.

The 1957 Railmaster Reissue is a limited edition, however I think if you looked around you might be able to find one new from an AD or OB. Did you inquire if the boutique could order one for you from Switzerland? Or maybe bring one in from another boutique location? I'm not sure if they transfer models between boutiques, but it might be worth a try.

The watch itself is an absolute charmer. At 38mm, the perfect size, in my opinion. As someone who gravitates toward time only watches, the Railmaster appealed to me right away with its lack of a date window and its clean, symmetrical dial. The "tropical" dial and beige lume, while contentious, work together to soften the appearance and add a vintage vibe to the dial, which compliments the case style brilliantly.

While I enjoy my Railmaster on its solid bracelet with the topnotch, micro-adjustable clasp, this watch begs to be worn on a nice quality leather strap. The black, suede leather strap provided is nice, but I prefer a slightly more substantial leather strap in light brown or caramel. I haven't yet tried it on the supplied NATO strap so I won't comment on that. The vintage style OMEGA logo on the clasp of the bracelet, and on the 2 tang buckles provided, are a classy touch and also add to the vintage character of the watch.

The 8806 Master Chronometer certified movement is performing beyond my wildest dreams. I'm not a stickler when it comes to accuracy of my watches, but I do like them to perform within spec (I'll even settle for slightly outside of spec). The 8806 has blown my mind. I never used to track the performance of my watches, but with something as accurate as my Railmaster it's a lot of fun to see just what it's capable of. Over the last 44 days it's running at +7 seconds. That's an average of 0.159 seconds per day. I've owned it since January 2020 and it's been running like this consistently. I find that remarkable.

I appreciate that OMEGA graced the 60th Anniversary Railmaster with a solid and simple caseback. All that appears on the caseback is "RAILMASTER 60TH ANNIVERSARY", the OMEGA symbol, and the hippocampus. Again, paying homage to their vintage models from days gone by.

I find it difficult to come up with anything I don't like, or would change about the Railmaster. What _does_ come to mind is the crystal. I would have liked to have seen them go with a Hesalite crystal to add to the vintage aesthetic, but they did a masterful job with the domed sapphire crystal. While I don't think it does as good a job of creating the same distortion of the dial at sharp angles, it's definitely something I can live with. If I was afforded one change by the powers in Bienne, I would ask them to make the movement handwound. In my opinion, that would make the 60th Anniversary 1957 Trilogy Railmaster the perfect watch.

If you can find one, I would definitely recommend the Trilogy over the standard Railmaster. Best of luck with your hunt for a Railmaster. Please keep us posted on any developments.

Rene


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Just snapped my 1957 Railmaster Reissue :












LudicrousSpeed said:


> Questions for those in the know:
> 1) Do they still sell the 38mm (1957 Trilogy)? The boutique didn't seem to have that version in stock.
> 2) Any feedback on the Railmaster watch from owners? Can she GADA with the best of them? Any skeletons in her closet? She's good looking but is she also a keeper?


Hi LudicrousSpeed,

When I checked a few months ago, local *Ω *OB took 2 - 3 weeks and sourced a new one from another branch for me to look at and try on. However, while waiting I saw Watch Vault NYC (via Chrono24 - both of whom I'd used before & am happy with) had a pre-owned one - which looked brand new - at a saving of about US$2K, and included Fedex express 2-day shipping, so I went for that.

It turned out to be completely unworn, full set with box, tool, bracelet, the 2 *Ω* straps and all accesories, Railmaster history booklet etc (but slight damage to inside divider part of the outer white paper box that the main red box etc is shipped in) and with a year's warranty remaining.

I've had it 2 months now, and very happy. It's delightful - nice, small and slim, plus it has METAS and more modern movement compared to my two 2500 POs & 2003 Railmaster 2503.52. The lume is good, although cannot match the first version 2500 PO (nothing else that I've seen can though, except perhaps a big Seiko diver), but the lume is clear, easy to read and lasts through the night - can still read the time at 4 or 5am etc.

Overall I'm very pleased indeed with my '57 Railmater re-issue - ?
- Good luck whatever you choose!

William.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Titan II said:


> ... The black, suede leather strap provided is nice, but I prefer a slightly more substantial leather strap in light brown or caramel. *I haven't yet tried it on the supplied NATO strap so I won't comment on that.* The vintage style OMEGA logo on the clasp of the bracelet, and on the 2 tang buckles provided, are a classy touch and also add to the vintage character of the watch.
> 
> ...


Although I agree with all of your reviews of the various strap options, I have to say that it doesn't look too bad on the included NATO.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. 

I know everyone has their opinions on watch sizing. IMO, the 40mm Railmaster fit well when I tried it on at the OB. Maybe I can locate a 38mm to try on somewhere though I suspect both sizes would work for me. I didn't ask the boutique at the time if they could bring a 38mm in from elsewhere (just whether they had it). 

Anyways, I'm going to do a bit more research on these two models. There's that OB and a couple of ADs reasonably close to me. I may buy one or the other in the next month or two depending on how it goes.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

munichblue said:


> Although I agree with all of your reviews of the various strap options, I have to say that it doesn't look too bad on the included NATO.
> 
> View attachment 15600092


Hi Mike,

I agree, it does look good on the NATO; I just haven't tried it out yet myself. I do hope to give it a try someday though.

Nice picture!

René


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Thanks for the feedback, guys.
> 
> I know everyone has their opinions on watch sizing. IMO, the 40mm Railmaster fit well when I tried it on at the OB. Maybe I can locate a 38mm to try on somewhere though I suspect both sizes would work for me. I didn't ask the boutique at the time if they could bring a 38mm in from elsewhere (just whether they had it).
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to do a bit more research on these two models. There's that OB and a couple of ADs reasonably close to me. I may buy one or the other in the next month or two depending on how it goes.


I bet both sizes would work on you. The 38mm LE has a slimmer case, but longer lugs, so it has a similar wrist presence.

There are no bad options here.

In September, I was fortunate to be able to choose from all four Railmaster variants (at Feldmar in Los Angeles). After a lot of back and forth, driving the sales guy nuts, I think, I went for the steel dial.

I think it's a "GADA" in the sense of a versatile watch I'd wear pretty much anywhere, but honestly if I was looking for an "only" watch, I would get the LE, or the black dial 40mm. The blue and the steel are both awesome, but honestly they are also slightly weird.

I've been LOVING my Railmaster, and certainly recommend it. Comfort, accuracy, cool factor, fit and finish... All great. The only real negative would be legibility, which isn't great on the steel dial, especially when you step inside out of the sun, and have some day lume going. I imagine either black dial version would be much better in terms of contrast and legibility.

But I could not resist the allure of the steel dial! I catch myself admiring it as I roll my wrist around in different light. Love it.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So I have a quick question. The rail master came out in 57 and this seamaster in 58. Is there any significance to the dial layout between the rail master and the seamaster? I mean is the seamaster in a way made to look like it because the dial is an attractive layout or was it meant to maybe prop up the rail master to make it more popular?


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

EightEyes said:


> I bet both sizes would work on you. The 38mm LE has a slimmer case, but longer lugs, so it has a similar wrist presence.
> 
> There are no bad options here.
> 
> ...


_
"She said, hello mister
Pleased to meet you" 
- _*Big Jet Plane* by Angus & Julia Stone

That's how it went down. Game over.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> _"She said, hello mister
> Pleased to meet you"
> - _*Big Jet Plane* by Angus & Julia Stone
> 
> ...


Huge congratulations!

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who could not resist the siren song of the steel dial, and I hope you enjoy it just as much as I have. Really a wonderfully understated and mesmerizing watch.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

EightEyes said:


> Huge congratulations!
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who could not resist the siren song of the steel dial, and I hope you enjoy it just as much as I have. Really a wonderfully understated and mesmerizing watch.


Thanks. I'm loving it. I'm a big fan of simplicity combined with quality, and I think this watch oozes it by the boatload.

My next thing is to figure out which of my other watches becomes my beater watch. Pare it down to 2 and get rid of the rest. I know, crazy talk.


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello from the latest member to this club. Loved Omega for many years but for some reason the rail master has passed me by. Probably something to do with lack of stocks in my AD. I was passing them the other day and spotted one in the window so out of curiosity I popped in to take a look and WOW. Really blew me away. Ive always loved the seamaster MC but the long lugs made it look weird on my wrist. With the RM it was a perfect fit and it has the retro look of the MC. Its definitely a case of looking much better on the wrist than in the window. Ive found this with a lot of the Tudors as well. The Omega website does the RM no favours at all. Managed to purchase this beauty a few minutes before the full lockdown was announced from midnight so im glad I pulled the trigger. Couldnt be happier. My biggest worry at the moment is I also tried on the blue dial version.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

(Oops! Just realised this one's not actually a _Seamaster_ Railmaster...) - 🤦‍♂️


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

...but this one is 🤗 :


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

thx67 said:


> Hello from the latest member to this club. Loved Omega for many years but for some reason the rail master has passed me by. Probably something to do with lack of stocks in my AD. I was passing them the other day and spotted one in the window so out of curiosity I popped in to take a look and WOW. Really blew me away. Ive always loved the seamaster MC but the long lugs made it look weird on my wrist. With the RM it was a perfect fit and it has the retro look of the MC. Its definitely a case of looking much better on the wrist than in the window. Ive found this with a lot of the Tudors as well. The Omega website does the RM no favours at all. Managed to purchase this beauty a few minutes before the full lockdown was announced from midnight so im glad I pulled the trigger. Couldnt be happier. My biggest worry at the moment is I also tried on the blue dial version.
> View attachment 15629087
> View attachment 15629088


Congratulations and welcome to the club!! A very _timely_ purchase.

Rene


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15629115
> 
> 
> (Oops! Just realised this one's not actually a _Seamaster_ Railmaster...) - ?‍♂


Hi Will,

Aren't all _Railmaster_s part of the _Seamaster_ line? The '57 Reissue, along with all other _Railmaster_s, is listed under the _Seamaster_ banner on the OMEGA website.

Rene


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Enjoy your evening....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

No doubt about this one being a Seamaster Railmaster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Newly in the club , 2008 RM on croc


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

daveya said:


> Newly in the club , 2008 RM on croc
> View attachment 15665553


Congratulations on your new _Railmaster_!

That's a great looking strap...from what I can see of it. Would you mind sharing some more pictures, and maybe a wrist shot, so we can all see how great it really is?

René


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on your new _Railmaster_!
> 
> That's a great looking strap...from what I can see of it. Would you mind sharing some more pictures, and maybe a wrist shot, so we can all see how great it really is?
> 
> René


Here she is, seller described as mint, and it really is, has been in a safe for last few years






























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

From light to dark.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

daveya said:


> Here she is, seller described as mint, and it really is, has been in a safe for last few years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! You sure wandered into a gooder. I just _love_ it on that strap!

Thanks for taking the time to share more pictures. Enjoy it!!

Rene


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Wow!! You sure wandered into a gooder. I just _love_ it on that strap!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share more pictures. Enjoy it!!
> 
> Rene


Tbh I didn't want the bracelet, to me this is a killer on the Omega croc , perfectly padded and sized

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

I am glad that I found this, new around here... Happy that this page exists time for the scrolling to begin!


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

STL_Railmaster said:


> I am glad that I found this, new around here... Happy that this page exists time for the scrolling to begin!
> View attachment 15668941


Welcome! The denim dial looks great on that strap. Superb choice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15637084
> 
> 
> René


Was surprised to see one of these at an AD today. I should have asked but it appeared to be BNIB. Wouldn't that be odd at this point?


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> Was surprised to see one of these at an AD today. I should have asked but it appeared to be BNIB. Wouldn't that be odd at this point?


No, I wouldn't say it's odd. I'm sure there a still a few of them floating around. The plain Jane looks of the _'57 Railmaster_ Reissue makes it probably the least attractive watch, out of the Trilogy, to the everyday Joe. I'm sure the _Speedmaster _with its chronograph and the _Seamaster 300_ with its timing bezel are much more interesting to someone who's not a WIS and is just looking for an expensive watch. Just speculation on my part, of course.

Why didn't you snap it up??

Rene


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Titan II said:


> No, I wouldn't say it's odd. I'm sure there a still a few of them floating around. The plain Jane looks of the _'57 Railmaster_ Reissue makes it probably the least attractive watch, out of the Trilogy, to the everyday Joe. I'm sure the _Speedmaster _with its chronograph and the _Seamaster 300_ with its timing bezel are much more interesting to someone who's not a WIS and is just looking for an expensive watch. Just speculation on my part, of course.
> 
> Why didn't you snap it up??
> 
> Rene


No real reason just off on others ATM. Still it is a nice looking watch ..almost bought the set back when they came out.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Betterthere said:


> No real reason just off on others ATM. Still it is a nice looking watch ..almost bought the set back when they came out.


Yes, it is a nice watch. I think they all are. OMEGA did a good job with them.

I think you're Betteroff (See what I did there?) buying each piece individually. IMO they ruined the set by putting "Trilogy XXX" on the dial.

Rene


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern (Sep 2, 2009)

Titan II said:


> Wow!! You sure wandered into a gooder. I just _love_ it on that strap!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share more pictures. Enjoy it!!
> 
> Rene


Agree. For me, this is the ultimate Railmaster and strap combo.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

*For the RM Trilogy 57:* Are there any straps (not NATO) that fit tight to close the gap 
between the head and strap. Most of the leather straps shown appear to have a large gap 
due to the extended lugs on this piece. The OysterFlex rubber is a nice design for comfort.
19mm lugs just make it difficult to have a good choice of alternative straps.

Any recommendations and pictures would be great. All day comfort in mind.

Thanks


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

I've spent the last few months looking at the Railmaster and finally pulled the trigger this week. Thanks to everyone here for the inspiration. Its understated beauty is even more striking in person.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

ksanksan said:


> I've spent the last few months looking at the Railmaster and finally pulled the trigger this week. Thanks to everyone here for the inspiration. Its understated beauty is even more striking in person.
> View attachment 15750387


Big congratulations! It looks fantastic. Enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

ksanksan said:


> I've spent the last few months looking at the Railmaster and finally pulled the trigger this week. Thanks to everyone here for the inspiration. Its understated beauty is even more striking in person.
> View attachment 15750387


Congratulations ksanksan!! Out of the more modern _Railmaster_s, that one's my favourite. Enjoy the honeymoon. I hope it lasts a long, long time.

Rene


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Changed it over to the fabric strap today.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

I picked up this strap from Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps in Montreal. I think I prefer it to the OEM.


----------



## Avidrider (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks good, I like that strap.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My share on a barton strap.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Another one.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

Have a nice weekend all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

Joined the club!


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Congratulations. Looks great!


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarcosGhost (Jun 23, 2021)

Regardless of the model, the Railmaster is a great looking watch.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

There seem to be more _Railmaster_s popping up these days, so I'll bring this thread back after 3 months in hibernation.

It may be time to put this one back on a strap for a little while;



















René


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

'tis a great watch&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm experimenting. Does a Railmaster work with a riveted pilot strap?


----------



## Split-Personality (May 7, 2009)

I’ve got a 2504.52 from 2008, didn’t know anything about the RM when I got it, just wanted something different to all my mates that had Seamaster Seamasters.

It was my first proper watch, I’d never sell it. And it is the watch that got me in here too. My mum said after I’d got it that having spent that much on a watch “I’d never need another.”

She was wrong on that one. It’s been wonderful to see the RM come more into favour since I started on here. And to see Omega bringing out some further versions.

I think the 36mm was a strong choice for my wrists, the same size as Tino’s. Just seems timeless that watch. Must say, seeing it on straps in this thread has made me wonder?!

Guess I need some pics up next don’t I.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

I got the urge for another strap change tonight, so I swapped the black, oem, tang buckle strap on the _Railmaster;








_

for a brown suede strap by Atelier DeGriff;










secured with an OMEGA deployant clasp;










René


----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

Moving this thread back up the list…


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not in the club yet. Just trying this on at the store. Still deciding between the black and blue dial.


----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

K42 said:


> Not in the club yet. Just trying this on at the store. Still deciding between the black and blue dial.
> View attachment 16242602


I do love the color of that second hand on the blue version…


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

rising.sun said:


> I do love the color of that second hand on the blue version…


Agree. It provides a slight hint of contrast and matches the Railmaster text.
On the other hand, I really like the black dial and it has a more vintage feel. The beige hands and markers can be overwhelming.


----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

Out with a long-time member of the family today. 1962 Chevrolet Corvair Rampside pickup truck.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

rising.sun said:


> Out with a long-time member of the family today. 1962 Chevrolet Corvair Rampside pickup truck.


I seriously like that! I went through the process of purchasing a 1965 Corvair Monza 2dht with my friend (the buyer) in 1982. Four (4) carburators and six cylinder boxer engine. It was a seriously good handling car, no matter the political decision made by Ralph Nader.


----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

ksanksan said:


> Beautiful photo!


 Thank you! 


Erik_H said:


> I seriously like that! I went through the process of purchasing a 1965 Corvair Monza 2dht with my friend (the buyer) in 1982. Four (4) carburators and six cylinder boxer engine. It was a seriously good handling car, no matter the political decision made by Ralph Nader.


Coming from a “Corvair family”, I agree with you 100%. This is one of several Corvair still under family ownership, including my first car, a 1966 Corvair Monza coupe. Thanks!


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)

rising.sun said:


> Out with a long-time member of the family today. 1962 Chevrolet Corvair Rampside pickup truck.
> 
> View attachment 16250035


Looks great together, the red, the other red, and the RM.


----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

Whiskey&Watch said:


> Looks great together, the red, the other red, and the RM.


Pure color-matching happenstance, I swear. Thanks!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Playing around with straps the last few days…


----------



## Whiskey&Watch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)

I love the way the Denim blue dial almost be seen as the black one in some lights condtions...
I'm ogling at this blue dial version at the moment...


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Three legends;



















René


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

This today


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

My wife's Seamaster Railmaster. Pretty good under the radar tool watch. Everyone notices her Orient Kamasu, but no one notices this and the dial has a hell of a lot of visibility. She uses it day in, day out in the cardiovascular recovery unit of a local hospital.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Modestsonal (3 mo ago)

I have similar one but in chronograph. Its just an amazing watch,,,


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

Add another 36mm to the party. Lots of have come and gone, but this baby is classic.


----------

